# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Pakistani State vs Taliban

## Endurer

Unless you've been living under the rock for the past few years, you'll be well aware of the wave of terror Pakistan has been going through at the hands of so-called Pakistani Taliban.

The story goes something like this: Army starts an operation in Swat & Waziristan, there is an uproar about internally displaced people. The government holds off from taking further action which results in the settlement of Taliban in cities. Some thousands of deaths and damage later, the government decides to talk to them and then comes a drone attack that takes out their leader, Mehsud. 

A few months and more carnage later the government has hopped onto the bandwagon of consensus building, peace talks and empty rhetoric again. As the attacks go on, threats by Taliban are aired live on news channels, and to add insult to the wounds, the second largest political party PTI led by Imran Khan stages sit-ins against drone attacks that take out enemies of the state.

We have always been accused of playing a double game but this time it seems as if we are playing a multidimensional game and doing everything in our power to destroy ourselves. It's one thing to ask for consensus on political matters but come on, does a state really need to acquire consensus amongst it's populace for existence? Shouldn't the state stand firm and resolute when dealing with terrorists?

----------


## Tulip

There is no hope left it seems.

----------


## Yawarkamal

> There is no hope left it seems.


Only hope if JF17 Thunder target them on each and every corner of Pakistan.They are not Talibans , they are paid terrorists.

----------


## Endurer

I absolutely agree with you on that! There should be no negotiations with these butchers.

----------


## Tulip

I hope our nation felt the same for them. Half of our people are so naive to take them as Jihaadies fighting for Islam while they are the complete opposites.

----------


## Endurer

Here's how they negotiate; this picture is a slap on the face of the GOP.

----------


## Endurer

[media=liveleak]e01_1298199749[/media]

This is a video of the killing of late colonel Imam by hakimullah mehsud and rest of the taliban.

----------


## Endurer

[media=facebook]10151990045516376[/media]

An operation seems likely here.

----------

